# Blackest of Black Liquid Eyeliner



## Indian Barbie (May 30, 2008)

I use bodyshop but it's not quite black enough. I want one thats really dark and really long lasting. 

I have tried mac liquidlast but i feel like its a waste sometimes cos it dries up and goes gloopy after 2 months

anybody got recs? fankoo xx


----------



## kaexbabey (May 30, 2008)

i really like almay liquid eyeliner. the one with the white wand. blacktrack doesnt stay on me but this does.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

I was watching some Youtube videos on this earlier comparing different liquid eyeliners, and a few videos rated the* Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner *very highly. So I went out and bought it today! Haven't used it yet but I tested it on my hand, it's very black and the top applicator seems really good, and the lasting power as well. I'll get back to you on this once I've used it on my eyes.


----------



## ZoZo (May 30, 2008)

Give a try to NYC liquid liner in (Jet Black 860), I know it is cheap brand but I liked it more than other high brand which I bought.


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

It's pricey but Chanel's liquid eyeliner pen is pretty fantastic. I bought it for a cat-eye look I did for prom and it didn't move ALL night.. even through sweaty-dancing and even sleeping. It's pretty dark too.. I just applied it very slowly so it evenly dispersed on my skin and it was very very black.


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 1, 2008)

L'Oreal makes one with Carbon in it, so you get this really nice, ultra-black matte look. It's possibly called Lineur Intense...but I'm not 100% on that. I JUST finished mine and threw it out, otherwise I'd go check for you. GOSH also makes a really nice matte black liquid eyeliner...if you can find it anywhere. I love that line, it's like my MAC substitute since I can't get it where I am right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, those are both non-waterproof (the GOSH one isn't, anyway...as previously mentioned, can't really check the L'Oreal one). But they don't move on me and last throughout the day...as long as I don't go swimming.


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 1, 2008)

OH WAIT NO! I just Googled it, and this is the L'Oreal one I was thinking of: 

Buy L'Oreal Carbon Black Telescopic Precision Liquid Eyeliner, Carbon Black 835 Online at drugstore.com

It came free with my mascara but I was confused because why would eyeliner be called "Telescopic"?


----------



## ndn-ista (Jun 1, 2008)

L'oreal HIP - hands down


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm indian and i'm very into black eyeliner. Kajal like.
If you don't like the MAC stuff which i agree gets goopy but it stays on forever then you should go with the L'Oreal Hip liner. It's not liquid it's gel in a pot but with a better eyeliner brush (it comes with one I actually use a paint brush that i got for 2 bucks) it's amazing. Ridiculously dark and long lasting. AND you can use it on your bottom waterline! I could never do that with liquid get it all up in my eye. Not cool.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 1, 2008)

My two darkest are NARS eyeliner and Wet and Wild-esp. the waterproof variety.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 1, 2008)

makeupforever waterproof liquidliner

it looks like the most perfect smooth inky black line and it will last thru _anything_.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 1, 2008)

The Wet 'n' Wild H20 proof liquid liner is VERY black and applies very clean.

It's like $1.99 too.


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2008)

Collection 2000 got a great black liquid eyeliner.


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am really liking the Revlon one, the applicator is like a felt pen tip which I find more convenient than the brush kind. It is really black! And stays very well, dries on your eyes really fast. I was going to get a new Blacktrack fluidline but I find this Revlon one easier to apply!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoZo* 

 
_Give a try to NYC liquid liner in (Jet Black 860), I know it is cheap brand but I liked it more than other high brand which I bought._

 
Yup! Thats the one I have and it was only 2 bucks. lol Its really dark and it stays on all day/night. I love it! I don't even reach for my blacktrack anymore.


----------



## jbid (Jun 2, 2008)

inglot liquid eyeliner with felt tip applicatior is a real black black. it's so intense i have to be really careful.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 2, 2008)

i use prestige black liquid liner and it stays on alot even if I cry or something.


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i really like almay liquid eyeliner. the one with the white wand. blacktrack doesnt stay on me but this does._

 

I 2nd this! i have fallen asleep with it on before and woke up with it still in place on those drunken nights! lol!! its really good though! i have been using this stuff for years and years! and i love it!


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 2, 2008)

Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner in Blackest Black.

The tip gives you a lot of control and precision and it stays put all day. If you like to wing it out...this is a must.

My gfs are always amazed at how quickly I can line my eyes with liquid liner. 

I also like how it does not get goopy and the perfect amount is on the brush each time. I never have to dip more than twice per eye unless it's getting to the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## lara (Jun 3, 2008)

The Rimmel one with a felt-tip applicator. It's a real blue-black and wears really well.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 3, 2008)

BB or clinique true black e/l's


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_L'oreal HIP - hands down_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_I'm indian and i'm very into black eyeliner. Kajal like.
If you don't like the MAC stuff which i agree gets goopy but it stays on forever then you should go with the L'Oreal Hip liner. It's not liquid it's gel in a pot but with a better eyeliner brush (it comes with one I actually use a paint brush that i got for 2 bucks) it's amazing. Ridiculously dark and long lasting. AND you can use it on your bottom waterline! I could never do that with liquid get it all up in my eye. Not cool._

 
i agree.not liquid but very very dark.


----------



## Joceline (Jun 6, 2008)

i agree with the L'oreal HIP b/c its really good and inexpensive!  i purchased it at my local  cvs store!


----------



## Akhirah (Jul 17, 2008)

I would recommens the Rimmel professional liquid eyeliner i am nc50 and it looks jet black on my skin tone, i have been using it since i was 16 and have yet to use a product better than it. I was watching uktvstyle and a indian makeup artist who does alot of work on bollywood models also recommended it.


----------



## dayroll (Jul 17, 2008)

I definitely would go with L'Oreal HIP cream liner.
Every eyeliner that I've used on my waterline would smear, except for this one.
Walgreens has a BOGO sale going on for HIP until the 19th, so now would be a good time to buy it. If you do get it throw away the brush since it's scratchy; definitely get the sonia kashuk bent eyeliner brush at target.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 17, 2008)

I would recommend the sephora brand liquid eyeliner (in black of course). I find it fairly easy to apply, it's very dark, and has a good staying power. It's about $10.00 dollars. I've had it for awhile and it still has the same consistency. The product might seem a bit small but it lasts a very long time.


----------



## msmack (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoZo* 

 
_Give a try to NYC liquid liner in (Jet Black 860), I know it is cheap brand but I liked it more than other high brand which I bought._

 
I use this as well - works really well and lasts without 'cracking'. I really like the brush and the formula is easy to work with. Good deal for $2.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I use this as well - works really well and lasts without 'cracking'. I really like the brush and the formula is easy to work with. Good deal for $2._

 
 I use to use this, and I think it may be because I had an old bottle or something, but I found that it did "crack." But other than that, it's good for the price, but once it starts getting old you gotta throw it out.

I really liked Revlon Colourstay [I think it's what it's called]. It was matte, came out really dark, and lasted all day. And I really like the foam-tipped applicator.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 18, 2008)

Barry M liquid liner is very good as well


----------



## BrownEy3d (Jul 18, 2008)

I would also recommend Loreal HIP liner, and another liner that I use all the time is Lancome Artliner...Noir is a very pigmented black, it's liquid but stays on and its applicator tip is sooooo easy to use....I was a fool with eyeliner before I started using this. =]


----------



## Tonee (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Revlon Colorstay and MAC Boot Black liquid liners. Both are an intense black - and don't smudge at all.


----------



## tisofia (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you ever tried Bourjois Liner Clubbing? I love it and it's pretty dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





________________


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 3, 2008)

I layer Blacktrack fluid line w/ boot black and thats the darkest I've gotten. I've heard good things about the Shu Uemura pen too.


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just ordered Ben Nye cake eyeliner in black, I've read so many good things about it! I don't really like the MAC Fluidlines anymore, they are sort of hard to apply smoothly after a while because they dry out so fast. I can't wait to get the Ben Nye one...

I still use the Revlon one, it's very good!


----------

